# 1994 Guage Cluster Question



## Projekt-Nissan (Mar 30, 2011)

ok so i got a 1994 b13 xe. i have a simple cluster hat has everything but the rpm side. so my question is where can i find a cluster that will fit my car and also have all the things including the rpm wich i want. have looked in2 a all digital cluster from a nx2000 i think it was but i dont know where to find it and i am also goin to have to do alot of rewiring for that. id rather save myself the headche and try to find 1 that is plug and play.	:cheers: :balls:


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is mine. 29.00 at kragen/o'reilly. 









And the how to is literally the first thread on this whole b13 forum. 
its called "Tach Install write up". 

But here is the link. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/58688-tach-install-write-up.html 
Its just a blue and white wire from the ecu, which is by the passenger side left foot kickplate.


----------



## Projekt-Nissan (Mar 30, 2011)

is that the name of the website?? Kragen/oriely??


----------



## Projekt-Nissan (Mar 30, 2011)

can u send the product number


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh haha no sorry. O'rielly is the name of the store. It's just like an autozone. 

But if you dont have one of these stores, really any Ebay rbm tach will do.


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

And sure ill send you the product number when i get home.


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude just go on ebay.... And but a cluster with the rps.... That's what I'm going to do. Or go to a junk yard and pull 1 with the rpm


----------



## Projekt-Nissan (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah but i dont really trust ebay..and i think the only ones that have rpm tachs are ar the se-r model. am i correct??..


----------



## izzilleb (Aug 15, 2011)

i just bought my 94 b13 a few months ago.. my spedo didnt work. and i am looking to buy a 93-94 cluster. anybody have??


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

oh ok an yes your correct.... The SE-R also the GXE and SE models have the rpms.... from what i have seen seen...


----------



## Projekt-Nissan (Mar 30, 2011)

after months of debating...the project has started..simple things first..i did install a se dash but the dashboard harness of the xe did not work for the se dash..so i had to go all the way back to step one..bought a tach..like the one posted and it works fine..will put pic tomorrow..its 2 late to go out with my camera right now..:waving:


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

*B13 gauge set up...*

I have a 93 b13 xe 2-door.. I'm buying the guage set up with the rpm's. Does anyone know...if its a hard task with the wiring to make the rpm side work.... ? everyone say it does not work on the models without rps. Ive seen it done before so theres a way..Is there a write up on here showing how to install it?..Is the wiring for the rpms already there? If I could find help I would apperciate it... 
Thanks,Sean


----------



## Projekt-Nissan (Mar 30, 2011)

the lowest trim with the rpm in the cluster was the le-limited edition from what ive seen...the xe harness that stock cluster uses will fit into a se cluster fine..but i dont think it has the wire to trigger the needle from the ecu..so that might not work..u might just need to but a tach..and do the 
diy install but im sure if u look u might find it...i have crazy ideas in my head..but i dont think they would work..


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

I would rather have the dash... But the tach will do.. I think there is a way a guy did it on YouTube... It worked fine. What is the blue and white wire Chris was talking about?


----------



## Projekt-Nissan (Mar 30, 2011)

its the signal wire from the ecu..


----------

